# Gov. Patrick Going On Vacation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Maybe he will disappear*

*BOSTON -- *Gov. Deval Patrick is taking some time off. 

*A spokesman for the governor says he plans to leave Saturday for a week of vacation in the Virgin Islands with his wife Diane and other family and friends. *

*Patrick is expected to return to the Bay State next Sunday. *

*By law, Lt. Gov. Timothy Murray is acting governor.

Read more: **http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/30645850/detail.html#ixzz1oeBUrCDW*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Too bad it was not a permentant vacation.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Too bad he can't go to Aruba with Van der Sloot.... 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Buh bye! Don't hurry back! I'd say take your asshole friend Barry but he's probably already on another vacation...


Is it bad to pray for a devastating hurricane to wipe out the islands while he's there? Yeah? Fuck it, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought he's been on vacation since he started.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Will the Lieutenant Governor be driving him?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

CPT Chaos said:


> Will the Lieutenant Governor be driving him?


we can only hope.


----------

